# Flimsy Mantis



## Sparky (Sep 2, 2007)

I have an Iris oratoria that was doing find until 7 days ago. It stopped eating and began to walk flimsily(a word?) It stopped eating when i tried to feed it.

I thought it was going to molt but it usually walks to the bottom of the container. Is it about to push the bucket?


----------



## Sparky (Sep 2, 2007)

Ok I guess she doesn't want to eat flies anymore. Do I have to feed it something else or is that never a problem?


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 2, 2007)

Supposedly, they can get tired of a certain kind of food. People say they caught a moth and let the mantid eat it, and then the mantid would continue eating regularily.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 2, 2007)

I should buy crickets then.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 3, 2007)

> I should buy crickets then.


Hey mate! Just look for spiders smaller bugs that have a harder time defending themselves...worms, grubs, etc would work great on a skewer (But we're Buddhist so dont do that) or in tongs/ foreceps.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 3, 2007)

I tried maggots I found in the garage. It didn't work. I'll give her a couple of days and see if she's going to moult this time.

Its already been a week and 2 days since it last ate. I don't want her to starve to death.


----------

